# Dogzilla VS. The Red Devil



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! LOVE the first and fourth photos! Love how in the fourth one, they are walking in tandem perfectly! Such beautiful Spoos!


----------



## Elke (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful pics! They look adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

That first photo is amazing! So much fun to watch poodles in the cold-they really come alive.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Someone asked me if Quincy is actually a small person in a Poodle suit in that first shot. It really does look like that doesn't it?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Nice pictures. That first shot is a great catch! It looks sooooo coooold, but the dogs don't seem to mind in the least. I love all the snow piled on the hanging plant. I wonder, will the plant come back to life in the Spring?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Those are fantastic! The first picture is a hoot!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! Too cute! I love that funny first one too a lot. And where they're walking parallel...like they're really on a mission together. They're all great...looks like they don't mind the cold at all.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos. They look like they do not mind they snow at all, even with the new haircut


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

hysterical!!!!!! so beautiful too!!!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Well captioned and beautiful dogs to boot!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I just love these pictures !!! I have shown them to everyone that would look. lol Thank you for posting them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

awesome shots! your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I love your photos, your Poodles are gorgeous!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL - Disney moment: The first photo made me think of the fight scene between Simba and Scar (Lion King)

Too funny!

Gorgeous photos of happy dogs. Thank you for sharing!


----------

